# Clock loosing time



## BobDerby (Mar 8, 2015)

Hi all,

New to the forum so hello and good health to everyone.

Have been driving a MK3 for a few weeks now, and all is going swimmingly, apart from one small oddity, the clock looses about a minute a day.

Has anyone else experienced this and if so did you manage to get a fix for it?

Or is it just a quirk of my car?


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Hi - Hope you're enjoying the new car.

You're not the only one with the clock problem - I have it and have seen it mentioned a couple of times elsewhere.

There's a mention of a software update somewhere so I'm hoping that might solve it, but have just arrived back from holiday, so haven't had chance to query it yet.


----------



## BobDerby (Mar 8, 2015)

Hello there,

Hope you had a fab holiday, and thank you for the info.

And hope your have a great time driving yours

Was hoping that there would be a software patch for it, as although its only a minor thing, it is a bit of a pain.
Also I would be grateful to hear if you do get anywhere with your investigation into this problem.

Also on a bit of query about the virtual dashboard. On the bottom left you have the rev counter, which in the centre of it has the gear you are in 1st , 2nd third ect.

Now my question is, when I have it in efficiency mode a big E appears next to the digit. However when I'm in any of the other driving modes there is no letter indicating which mode I'm in, i.e. C for comfort and D for dynamic etc. is this also the case for you? As on Audi publicity material I've seen D and a digit in the rev counter.

Again not sure if this is the norm or again just a quirk of my TT.


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

LOL welcome to the funnies of the MK3.

Mine to has the problem !!


----------



## BobDerby (Mar 8, 2015)

Indeed it is quite quirky, however looking on the positive side, the more people that have this problem, the more chance of a software patch coming along LOL


----------



## bonkeydave (Dec 15, 2014)

My car is in Audi tomorrow for 4 days so they can have a look at some of the issues. Will post what Halperns


----------



## BobDerby (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you,

that would be most appreciated


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

BobDerby said:


> Hello there,
> 
> Now my question is, when I have it in efficiency mode a big E appears next to the digit. However when I'm in any of the other driving modes there is no letter indicating which mode I'm in, i.e. C for comfort and D for dynamic etc. is this also the case for you? As on Audi publicity material I've seen D and a digit in the rev counter.
> 
> Again not sure if this is the norm or again just a quirk of my TT.


My A3 is the same - if Drive Select is in Economy, an *E* appears next to the gear number. Only does this when in Economy.


----------



## spike (Dec 26, 2013)

I'm amazed that Audi dont link the clock to the Radio's data signal to keep the correct time. (my Mk2 doesn't keep good time either)


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Even with technology pack.. Im amazed that it is not linked to the gps module.. Even nissan juke has it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrsTT (Nov 8, 2014)

We have zero issues with the clock works perfectly, as does all connectivity - phone, SD card, BT etc, so potentially this is a software issue - checking our software version = 139. 
Car was delivered to the dealer Mid Feb. 
Hope this helps.


----------



## youpla77 (Feb 5, 2015)

@MrsTT : it's great to know that your car is flawless... Waiting mine mid april.


----------



## BobDerby (Mar 8, 2015)

Thank you for your messages and help.

So how do you get to see which software version you have installed as my vehicle was delivered in the beginning of November. And I would guess that the software may be the culprit for this mischievous clock issue. And hence a patch may well be required.


----------



## Craig-Sline (Jan 24, 2015)

Hi Forum.
Has anyone got an update for this problem yet,
Is there a software update or will we have to wait for a fix from Audi.
Thanks Craig


----------



## Gadgetgeezer (Mar 7, 2010)

I was at Audi today for unrelated issues and mentioned I expected software problems but have none. The technician said 'like what?' I mentioned I knew of the clock issue and he said there is a software update for it.


----------



## Craig-Sline (Jan 24, 2015)

Thanks I will contact the dealer tomorrow


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

I have the same issue with the clock in mine losing time, looks like a trip to the dealership.... :?


----------



## Craig-Sline (Jan 24, 2015)

Latest update
just had a call from stansted Audi saying there is an update and they need an SD card to do the update ,they have told me they should have the card in 10 working days and they will contact me for it to be done.i will keep every one updated on my progress.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Cheers for the update Graig, going to contact my dealership now, helps to have some knowledge first to put to them..


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Got in touch with my dealership today as car is going in next week for something else (nothing major) but want this doing at the same time.

She said she'd "make a note", so I said I was giving them warning in case they needed to get it on Sd card to install and she said "I've never heard of that before, we just download everything straight from Germany"!!

So who knows, but I'll be annoyed if the update isn't done when it goes in!!!


----------



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

Im in Sweden with a left hand drive TT diesel. The clock is loosing 1 min a day since delivery nov 2014. I had a software update in Jan 15. It did NOT fix the time issue. Still awaiting a solution.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I find this whole thread quite funny.

My wife has a base 1.2 Corsa, and the clock is linked to the radio and updates over the signal (RDS? from that displays the radio station name on the radio). It even updates when the clocks change!

But a technologically advanced car like the mk3 with presumably a better radio or DAB can't link the clock up...


----------



## muf722 (May 20, 2008)

Some mk3s do have the radio update feature. Even i Sweden all the demo models came standard with this. It seems that all initial models for testing also included radioupdating. But not later productionmodels. Depending on destination of the car. Ie all cars sold in Germany will have it but none in Sweden ( exept the demos) My old TTS had satnav but no radioupdating. Clock was still within a few seconds a year


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Just an update, my car went into Audi to solve the clock issue, MMI update and all is good...


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Found the answer to the clock losing time problem. Its all to do with the Mk3 being that bit faster and Einstein's theory of relativity ..... https://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20081017211812AAmlTqr


----------



## Markolaynee (Feb 21, 2015)

Hahahahaa cool story bro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Craig-Sline (Jan 24, 2015)

Mine is being updated today , hope to here from the dealer soon as they said it was the first one they have done and they don't know how long it takes.i also reported the rattle from the parcel shelf that keeps on coming out of its metal holder.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

Craig, I had the same issues, clock and rattling parcel shelf, all sorted in one day. The dealership I went to hadn't done one before, so I wouldn't worry as they managed to sort it... :wink:


----------



## nufcmark (May 16, 2009)

What did the garage do to fix the rattling parcel shelf? Mine only rattles (more of a creak) in spring/summer weather and not when it is cold. I had the garage replace the clip at the rear of the shelf which fixes to the boot lid but that hasn't solved it.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

I can't remember the last car I had that couldn't keep time on the clock, as some have said they were linked to rds 20 years ago!!!


----------



## Waitwhat93 (Mar 28, 2016)

4433allanr said:


> I can't remember the last car I had that couldn't keep time on the clock, as some have said they were linked to rds 20 years ago!!!


My current car has car clock and clock on the sound system and both are out and I can't adjust them


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

Isn't there a setting somewhere to auto this? I seem to think there is as my clock was an hour out when I got the car then I found an auto setting and to my knowledge it's been accurate for the past 4 months.


----------



## Cwd (Feb 22, 2016)

If you have GPS it can be automatically synced to the GPS source page 199 online manual if not I guess the only option is then manual


----------



## deeve (Apr 5, 2004)

There is an option in the mmi to automatically connect to the correct time including to BST and time zones.


----------

